# 12v off option on the Schaudt 220 panel Argos Burstner 747



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

When I activate the 12v off option on the schaudt 220 panel some of my 12v sockets remain live. Any ideas as to why? I can hear a click when I activate it and it sounds like it shuts down


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

If you aren't the first owner, then a previous owner could have wired them like that. Those on our daughter's 747 all switched off when that switch is flipped to "OFF".

Colin


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

On my panel (DT201), when I switch off the 12v the panel goes blank and all 12v is shut down (lights, step etc). Agree with Colin on this one. Can you trace any wires (non factory fitted) back to the hab. battery. Could be that the previous owner disconnected the original wires (part of the circuit) and fed the socket(s) with a new supply from the battery. Perhaps he put a dash mounted solar panel in the front window and plugged into the socket so as to top up the battery in the winter, but with the 12v switched off - to reduce/eliminate drain.

DavidL


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

camallison said:


> If you aren't the first owner, then a previous owner could have wired them like that. Those on our daughter's 747 all switched off when that switch is flipped to "OFF".
> 
> Colin


It did all work, but we had some work done by a mobile guy and now it doesn't. Contacted him but he says was all working when he left it. It's not a physical switch that I'm referring to such as the 12v off switch in the EBL, I'm talking about turning the 12v off on the schaudt panel


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

Almost certainly they are extra sockets fitted by a previous owner/dealer, NOT wired through the Schaudt 
Unit.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

No they aren't. They all worked and turned off with the 12v. Then we had some work done recently and had them all checked out because we had a problem with our iBoost and needed the electrics checked and now they don't turn off with the 12v. The lights still turn off and the things that always bypassed it such as the satellite receiver still bypass it, but all the sockets which used to turn off with the 12v off option now don't. The guy says most likely a problem with the electroblok?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> Snunkie wrote..............The guy says most likely a problem with the electroblok?


Well, he would, wouldn't he? I'm sorry, but I don't go along with his theory.

Electrobloks are fitted to thousands of leisure vehicles throughout Europe, (if not further afield), and they are well manufactured and reliable. Ours is 15 years old, and has only suffered a blown surge fuse, which I was responsible for, and replaced myself. Others have had the same problem, and each time it has been down to operator error. I carry spare surge fuses now, just in case, and have been able to assist others as a result.

If things were working as normal before the system was worked on, but not working now, that would flag up with me. :?

Good luck with it.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm afraid he's having none of it but I was politely saying that it worked before and now it doesn't so.....


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Just to be clear - by 12v sockets you mean the round cigarette type sockets and not the 3 pin 230v sockets? If the former are you sure that the ones that are still live are not in fact connected to the vehicle battery? Whereabouts in the van are they?


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes cigarette type sockets. No they're not connected to the vehicle battery and the ones that are connected to the vehicle battery are only live with the ignition on which is correct.

The habitation 12v cigarette type sockets all run through the electroblok. There is also a gas alarm on the same circuit which used to go off with the 12v and doesn't now. We had all the electrics checked because our iBoost router went dead for no apparent reason (now replaced) and we wanted to make sure it wasn't a problem with our electrics.
Since having the electrics checked and having 2 further 12v sockets fitted (not all in use at once, purely for convenience where they are located) none of the 12v sockets or the gas alarm go off with the '12v off' option on the panel. We had 2 extra 12v sockets put in at the same time. It's seems like the circuit now bypasses the 12v off option which is no good. The guy said he had daisy chained the circuit. He's saying this problem is nothing to do with what he's done and he's 2.5hrs from me so no point pursuing that. I just wondered if there was anything I could check for or be able to resolve it ourselves.
If not, what are the consequences of not being able to isolate. My main reason to turn off 12v when leaving is so that there is no drain on the battery and the solar panel can top it up.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

It certainly sounds as if he has by-passed the Electroblock and I wonder if he has daisy-chained them directly from the leisure battery? Not ideal for the reason you state and probably something that you will want to get sorted when you can. In the meantime, there will only be a drain on the leisure battery if something is left connected and is "on". A gas alarm will continue to draw charge as will any TV's in standby etc.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

A further thought - is it possible that there were one or more 12v sockets that were already directly connected to one or other of the batteries that you weren't aware of and that you hadn't tested to see if they were deactivated by the control panel? If so it is possible that the daisy-chain has been made to one of those sockets. That might explain why the electrician you used isn't aware that the Electroblock has been by-passed.

How many cables are there attached to each of the leisure battery terminals? Excluding any cables for a solar charger (can't remember if you said in the other thread whether yours goes straight into the EBL 220 or not) plus any cables connecting additional leisure batteries and any inverter cables, I think you should only have two cables connected to each of the terminals - a thicker charging cable and a thinner cable that gives the control panel readings for the battery. If you have more than this then it may well be that you have an additional circuit. Also why did the electrician need to change the cabling? Presumably he found a cabling problem to one or more sockets and has tried to find a new live feed?


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

The only cables going directly to the battery are for the solar panel regulator and monitor


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

He daisy chained within the electroblok which is why I can't understand why it won't turn off. I know for a fact that these all went off beforehand with the 12v option


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

> He daisy chained within the electroblok which is why I can't understand why it won't turn off. I know for a fact that these all went off beforehand with the 12v option


Then he must have daisy chained off one of the circuits that is not controlled by the 12V on/off button. Which control panel do you have? I think you will find in your manual that it states that " The 12V main switch switches the panel and the 12V power supply of the living area on and off. Exception: Depending on the model, heater, basic light (lighting in the entrance area), entrance step, spare 4 and a refrigerator with AES remain ready to operate".

Have you tried activating battery separation through the control panel? How to do it depends on the model of the control panel and it totally shuts down everything that is connected through the Electroblock. If you do that and the 12V sockets cease to be live then he must have connected them to one of the circuits not controlled by the 12V switch. If the 12V sockets stay live then he has connected them to one or other of the batteries or cables in between the leisure battery and the Electroblock.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd agree with Peribo.

We have the same system in our van, when the 12v is switched on or off from the control panel, you can hear a click from the electrobloc.

Our step and outside light [outside, above hab door] still work even if the 12v is off.
I would think he has used one of these wires to add your sockects onto... I think these do go to the electrobloc [will double check when at the van]

w


----------



## VanGosh (Aug 16, 2010)

I have Shaudt electrics in our Buerstner Travel Van. Having a background in electronics I like to know what is in these 'black boxes'. I was particularly pleased to find that the Instruction Manuals for all the Schaudt kit are available on line and contain detailed diagrams for the internal circuits as well as what all the fuses are for, as well what all the connectors do. 

I suggest you download the IM for the Schaudt 220 and study the diagrams to acquaint yourself with where things are. For safety disconnect your van from the mains and do not poke anything or pull anything out - just look. You may see evidence of rework that was not factory installed.

You will also find the internal circuit diagram of the Schaudt 220 on page 16. You could copy this and send it your engineer who worked on it last and ask him to add a diagram of what he did and send it back to you, if that is what he did and is reluctant to travel.

Why it was necessary to go 'off piste' and add wiring within the Electrobloc is a bit of a mystery as there are spare ways on the exterior connectors for that. Good luck with the information of what changes have been made it should be possible to work out what is causing your problem.

Good luck with your problem and I hope you get it sorted out soon…


----------

